# Led light in architecture



## coucoujojo (Nov 24, 2007)

This is the galleria shop in Seoul, using luxeon leds but i can't find what kind of luxeon they are using, multicolor luxeon leds?

ps: if there are somebody working in lighting in architecture, i'm interrest.

Thanks


----------



## LED-FX (Nov 25, 2007)

Its more about the enclosure and diffuser than the LEDs, Times Square ball is Luxeon LEDs and Waterford lead crystal diffusers.

www.beadlight.com are one company who make glass diffused LED panels.

Modifying architectural fittings to LED source is often most expedient method, at least can guarantee client they`ll all be the same colour bin. 

Something off the shelf architectural suppliers can appear not to understand or choose not to explain to their clients....

Cheers
Adam


----------

